# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Smelling salts. Where do you buy?

## OnTheSauce

Ive been getting nose tork from Rhino but I think I want individual packs instead

----------


## [email protected]

Elitefts.com has the individual caps.

----------


## Whippo666

ATP prowrist straps (.com?) has the same boxes a EMT etc would carry. They are potent though so you may want to break one and drop it in a small bottle, or else its like a cat-is-pissing-on-your-brain powerful smell.

----------


## jypoll

any powerlifting website... i got mine from inzer. they have single use caps and nosetork

----------


## Conrad0032

eBay has caps and nose tork. I get them there.

----------


## West Coast Winner

Getths individual caps. Nose tork is a pain in my ass to have to open a sweaty little bottle of kickinthaface every use. And it can be sorta hard to get a good wiff sometimes.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Got 4 bottles nose tork lol

----------


## West Coast Winner

Why? You look dumb smelling a little white pill bottle

----------


## OnTheSauce

As opposed to sniffing to a cap Lol. Who cares what it looks like? Don't look to dumb pulling 600+ lbs

----------


## captaincrunch

you can buy them at CVS and places to. But most Power Lifting sites are cheaper.

----------


## West Coast Winner

I'm trying pouches next

----------


## Bigdog99

Get mine on eBay too....

----------


## weightlifter77

Boots or Superdrug if you live in the UK

----------


## Bloodyshins

Cvs.

----------


## Noles12

Had a couple of hundred I got back from my playing days. We would use a few before games to clear your head and get hyped up

----------

